# 
!
  ,      .
    .     ,       .   ,    / ,       - ..       -   .    ?  ?    ?        ?     ??????

----------


## 7272

.        .             (        ,        - ).

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,        ,      .          ,             .    ,    ,       ,    .

----------

,     .    ?        ?       ...     ...     ?    ,    :       ?      ,   ..   .

----------


## Lisaya

,        .       ,

----------

.   . 
 .           .   -.   ,   .      .     ?  , ,       -   ,    .......        ?    ,       - ?   ,   .  ,  - .

----------


## Lisaya

-,

----------

:
      ?

----------


## 7272

, -     ,   ,    .       ,        .      ,       ,         .          ,     .            -   .        ,    ,      -  .

----------


## 7272

> :
>       ?


    ?

----------

!
    (-  ).   .      .   .       ,   -   -,   .. :    !    .   .    :   :   -   !      , ?     ?   ,     :        ?

----------


## 7272

> (-  ).   .


    ,       .


> ,     :        ?


      ,       .         ,     .        ,   .

----------

.... (   )?    ?    ?      ?   ,          (    ..)    .     ?

----------

:     ?.....    1   ?

----------


## 7272

> :     ?.....    1   ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

>

----------

:
     ....(     -, ,   ..),    ,  ,     ,      .. (   , ), !!!!      .     ?

----------


## 7272

.
   ,  


> m'm


       .  ,     ,      .

----------

!

----------


## Kommandor

> .   . 
>  .           .   -.   ,   .      .     ?  , ,       -   ,    .......        ?    ,       - ?   ,   .  ,  - .


:


> .   -


     .
 -  .
 ,          1353  
  :   -   ?    ,       ?

----------


## Lisaya

> :    !


,     .    ?


> , ?


,     ?      ?,   ,        .


> ?


,         ,  ,     .   -           ,   ,  -   ,  -          .       ,    ,  ,       ,      .


> .... (   )


,     .


> ?


     ,    .    .


> ,          (    ..)    .





> .


    , ,    .             ,          .


> ?


      .
,  , .  .   .

----------


## nansy20

-.
- .
   !
  :1)       (    )      ;
2)            (..      )-   ;
3)       -   .
   : -        .? 
    :)  -   ., )  -   -. ?

----------


## zas77

> :1)       (     )      ;


     ?  -   VI-VIII (.135 - 165)   ? 
,        , ..      ?
,        ,       . 
  ,   **   ,     . 
   . 
,  ,      .

,      ,   ., ..     (   )

----------

...  ... .
    !

----------


## 7272

> .
>  -  .
>  ,          1353  
>   :   -   ?    ,       ?


  ,      ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 , .   


> 2)


       ,        .     .           .         51-76(     ),  62()-90    ,  , .62()-90        76-62,      ,             .
 76(     )-60  , 60-51      ,    ,.        .       51-76,    .


> :)  -   .


+ , .


> -        .?


    - ""


> 


,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,       ,

----------


## Lisaya

*nansy20*,    ,  ,    ,              :yes:

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,       ,


 ,

----------


## Kommandor

> ,


 .
         - .  



> 7272   ,      ,


    :     .

         :    ?

----------


## zas77

> 1)          - .


          (  ). 
      ( .  - )    ,   2007 .  .        50  (    )       ,        ,       -    .

----------


## zas77

*nansy20*
            ,        ,    :
-  ,
-             .

----------

> ,


       .

----------


## Kommandor

> .


     ?

----------


## Lisaya

[quote]       .[/quote    ,

----------


## zas77

.2 . 161     . 


     .
  2-  (),    -        ( )

----------


## 7272

> :     .
> 
>          :    ?


   .
     .     8  9 ,         (,   ..).           ,        ,     ?       ,          3000 , -  .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,  ,  .  -, .     ,      ,  .    -1  .

----------


## Natalia M

> -, .     .


      , ..
1)    ,  : .?
2)   -  ,    ?

    .

----------


## Lisaya

.  ,  .    .

----------


## y

> ?


 162.    
1.            ,  .                       ,      .
2.*        ( )    * (    ,   **             )                      ,               ,          .

----------


## Lisaya

*y*,    ?

----------


## y

> *y*,    ?


  ,         ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,  .

----------


## Natalia M

.
1.   (     )
2.       (..     ). 
3.      ,      ()  


 2   (..   ),                   ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

> .
> 1.   (     )
> 2.       (..     ). 
> 3.      ,      ()  
> 
> 
>  2   (..   ),                   ,


1. - 
2.  1  3-   -.
  . 2 - .. .
        .   . 
3.        ,      .     ,   .       50% .

----------


## nansy20

.?

----------


## y

> ,  .


 "10 "  ""  ""      162  ...

----------


## 7272

:
 161.     

2.             :
1)       ;
2)            ;
3)   .

----------


## y

> :
>  161.


    162  ?

----------


## 7272

> 162  ?


  3  161,     .

----------

> 3.        ,      .


   ,     .


> ,   .


   ,  .   ,    


> 50% .


 ?

----------


## y

> 3  161,     .


   .    ""      .

----------


## 7272

> ,     .


         ,          ,  .161.

----------


## 7272

> .   ""     .


   .

----------


## y

> ,          ,  .161.


:  .2 , 162  . , ...

----------


## y

> .


  ?    ?

----------


## Kommandor

> .
>      .     8  9 ,         (,   ..).           ,        ,     ?       ,          3000 , -  .


       ?
   20  -   .
 -     .
     1351  
*     ...., ,.....    .* 
   ?
    -      -     .
     ,     .



> y
>  162.    ...


  -     -  ?
   ?



> m'm  ,  .


 



> y
>  "10 "  ""  ""      162  ...


  -  



> y
>    .   ""     .


   ?

----------


## zas77

> .    ""      .


 : *   .*
 - -  ,     .

  :



> ,   ,      ,       ,   **;  .161.

----------


## 7272

> ?    ?


 .    ,    .

----------


## Natalia M

:Gentelmen:  
1)     .      ()
2)               .   .    
 ::

----------


## yy

> 1)     .      ()
> 2)               .   .


. ...        ,

----------


## Lisaya

> . ...        ,


       ?

----------


## Kommandor

> . ...        ,


   ?
      ,
 -    -    .
       .

----------


## EVM

> 1)     .      ()
> 2)               .   .


     (  1)   2))?

----------


## Lisaya

> (  1)   2))?


 ,    :Stick Out Tongue:     ,

----------


## yy

> (  1)   2))?


.

----------

> .


 162.    
...
2.        ( )     (    ,                 )                      ,               ,          .


,     "-",       ,   ....

----------


## Kommandor

> 161.      
> 9.     ** .


 


> "-",       ,   ....


  ?
 :


> 162.     
> 1.            ,  .            **  ,      .

----------


## yy

> ?
>  :


  .2        ?

----------


## Lisaya

"  "     ?
  2 ,      ,     .  ,       ,

----------


## yy

> "  "     ?


  ,     "   "


> 2 ,      ,     .


!        ,    - ,    -  .


> ,       ,


.           .

----------


## 7272

> :
> :
>  162.     
> 1.            ,  .                       ,      .


        .    .1 .135          .

----------


## Kommandor

> .


.
      .
    ?



> .1 .135          .


  ()  3  -    .
     -

----------


## Lisaya

> -

----------


## Kommandor

> 


    ?

----------


## 7272

> -


  ,        .

----------


## yy

> .
>       .


.       ,  ,     .

----------


## zas77

> .
>     ?
>      -


   ?  :Wow:  
      ,     .  :yes:  

 :Wow:  
 :Frown:

----------


## Kommandor

> .       ,  ,     .


.   ,      ** 
       ,    -  -    ,     .





> ?


        ,    .   , .



> ,     .


     ,   



> 1.      ,  .


    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     .


      ?           ,    .  ,    ?

----------


## zas77

> ,    .  ,    ?


--!
    ,         ?   :Wow:

----------

> ,


   ,    : " ,   ,   ,     "

----------


## Kommandor

> ,    : " ,   ,   ,     "


 * 426 *

----------


## zas77

> * 426 *


* 426 *          ,  ** .
"   ,  **  ... "
  " "            ?  :Wow:

----------


## Kommandor

> 426           ,


  -    .



> " ,   ...


    - .
    ,     .
   -  .(  426  ).
      .
    ......................

----------


## zas77

> -  .(  426  )...


  :Wow:  
  /           -  .

----------


## Kommandor

,       ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

> ,       ?


.        %  .

!  .

----------


## Kommandor

> .        %


  ,       ?
  -

----------

> /           -  .


"  ",     ....

----------


## zas77

> "  ",     ....


    50 % ,     ?  :Wink:  
     ?

----------


## Kommandor

> "  ",     ....


    ?
  ...............

----------


## yy

> 50 % ,     ?  
>      ?


   .   .

----------

> "  ",     ....

----------


## Kommandor

?



> ,       15  2006 . N 212 "       ,    ". 
> 
>         19  2002 . N 439 "       ,      ,        ": 
> 
> ,    ,      ,          ; 
> ,   ,                     ; 
>    -       ,     ; 
> ,                   .      ""; 
>     ,        ; 
> ...

----------

> ?


 ,       ,               ?

----------


## skippy91

> .


       :




> 3  2007 . N 8326-/07
> 
> ...
>            ()            ,          ( -  ).
>     ()    1  1  137   162          ,      ()     .                ()            .              ()  .
>     ()      ,         (-)            ,    .
> ...

----------


## skippy91

:




> 1  2004 . N -3-09/16@
> 
> 
>    , 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 4.11.       ** ,      ** .
> ...


 ,  :




> 8  1995 
> 
> ...
> 3.    **  , ** , ,      .
> (. 3  .    29.11.2007 N 278-)
> ...

----------


## 7272

> ?


       -,   ,    ?       ,      -.



> Kommandor


      ,   ?     ,     ?       ,       .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,       ,               ?


 ,      .
   ?



> :
>     .....
>   ..........


  -   ? ?
      -   ,      .   -  .



> -,   ,    ?


 .
    .
  .



> ,     ?


            .

----------


## 7272

> .


..       ?..

----------

> ,      .
>    ?


   . ,          -  .    : "      ,               ?"

----------

> .


   ,  "  "...     ""    ,  , ,   -    ....

----------


## zas77

> ,       ,               ?





> ,


   ,   ?     .  :yes:  

           ,       .   , ,      .

----------


## 7272

> ,      .
>    ?


                      "...",     ,       .       ,       ,         


> .

----------


## zas77

> 


     . 139  , .  **   :yes:

----------


## Kommandor

> ,  "  "...     ""    ,  , ,   -    ....


      ,     .
       (  -      ).
     " "?
      .  
  .
   -   ?
    -    ?




> ..       ?..


      ? 
 - .
:
1.    ,      
2.      .
    (    )    .
       (  - )



> . ,          -  .    : "      ,               ?"


  :     ,     ....
  ,     -   .



> 4  .   
> 
>  1.   
> 
>  48.    
> 
> 1. *   ,    ,      *        ,            ,  ,      . 
>        .


  ,      -    .
:



> 52.    
>  2.          ,   ,     ,     ,       .        ,                  .               ,       . 
> 
>        ,       , **     .            ,    ,   ()


:



> 213.       
> 3.    ,     ,   ,  , *  ,      ()   (, ),*   ,


  -       ?

zas77



> ,   ?


 .
  -        . :Wink:  
7272



> ,       ,         ...


   .
               ?.  ..
    ? 
- :   .
     ,     ,       .
  ?....................
       -

----------


## zas77

> ...


  ?
 ,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## Kommandor

> ?


      ?
 .

----------


## zas77

> ?


       ,  ,   ,   .

----------

> ,     .


     ,     ? 


> :     ,     ....


.., "",       ?      ,      ,     .


> ,      -    .


         " ".  ...


> .


   ...


> ?.


     ?


> ..


     ,    :


> ? 
> - :   .
>      ,     ,       .
>   ?....................
>        -


,  " "        .     ...

----------


## Kommandor

> ,  ,   ,   .


 





> ,    ?


   : *    ...........?*



> .., "",       ?      ,      ,     .


      ?
  ?



> " ".  ...


   ?  ?



> ,  " "        .     ...


    ....
  -  ....

----------

> : *    ...........?*


.  .              ,      ... 


> ?  ?


    " "...


> -  ....


,  .... : "   ..."

----------


## Lisaya

> . 139  , .


    ?    , -     *Kommandor*, , .   (       ,    ,    ,           )-

----------


## Kommandor

> .  .              ,      ...


 
http://www.tsj.ru/forum.asp?ForumID=502&target=home
     -        .

----------


## 7272

> ,      -    .


     ,       50%  ,       .        .                .
  "    ?"

----------

> 


!             ?     ?

----------

> ...-   . ...


..  ,      .     ,     ,      ,    ?

,     .         ,    ,  . 52   ,   .

----------

> !             ?     ?


, :
1.         ,     ,    .
2.  -    ,     .    -.
3.     ,  ,     .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,       50%  ,       .


   ? -   ?



> .                .
>   "    ?"


   ?  ? :  213   


> 3.    ,     ,   ,  ,   ,      ()   (, ),   ,       .


     ?



> !             ?     ?


         .
      "*   ,     * " -    ......    .    ?



> ..  ,      .     ,     ,      ,    ?


         61  .    


> 1.                 . 
> 
> 2.     : 
> 
>     ()    ,     ,        ,     ,   ,    ; 
> 
>            ,      ,       ()  ,  ,            ,         (),     ,    ,     ,   . 
> 
> 3.       ,    2  ,           ,        . 
> ...


    .   ?



> ,     .         ,    ,


     ,   2133                  .
  :   ...................

----------

> "*   ,     * " -    ......    .    ?


  ,    ,                     ,              .  ,   ,     ,        ,     ,  - ....      ,            ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     ,  - ....      ,            ,


       ,   ,    ,       ,   ,     .   ,    ,    .    ,               .    ,   . 57       ,      ,  - .
     ,     ,   ?

----------


## Kommandor

> ,


   -    ,    :
    ,  .
          .
    ,          - " ***"   -

----------


## zas77

> ...


 ,      *Kommandor*  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
   ?  :Wow:

----------


## yy

> -    ,    :


 ,         -   -     ....


> ,  .


  ?   -, "  ,  "?


> .
> 
>     ,          - " ***"   -


    ?
      :

    28  1995 . N 1-
"     "
(   4  2003 ., 25  2004 ., 12  2006 .)
...
 10.      
1.     :
1)    :
        ,   ,    ,               ,             ;
    (  )     ,         ,   ,            ;
        ,    ;
2)                  ;
3)              ;
4)               2  125    ,     ;
           ,      ,     ;
*5)             ,         ,      ;*
6)          ,         ;
7)            ;
8)          ,      , , -    ;
9)      ,      ;
9.1)        ;
10)   ,     ,         .
2.             .

----------


## yy

> ,   ,    ,       ,   ,     .


    ,    ,        ...


> ,    ,    .    ,


 


> .


 


> ,


..,  ,        ?    ?


> .


       ,   ?     ?


> 57       ,


    ,      ,  , ,    ...


> ,  - .


 ""  ,     .


> ,     ,   ?


 ,          ,          ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


      ?


> ..,  ,        ?    ?


  ,           .    ,   ,    ,         ,    ,      


> ""  ,     .


,   ,         ,    , ,     -,          ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,      Kommandor


,    ,

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,


  :yes:  


   -,    ,    
  ,      :Wow:  

_  ._
     ()        .      . ,  -         (.. ).          20       :Wow:  
   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


,    ,    .       
     ,       ,         ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


   .2 . 4    66-.     95% . 
,   5%   "",                    ,   , ,    ,  20 (, ..   )  .

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,    .       
>      ,       ,         ?


      ,        .     .   


> ,   ,    .


        /  ,   .      ,                 .  ,           27,18     19,00               ,    ,                .

----------


## Kommandor

> yy       ......


   - ?
**?



> yy
>     ,


      ,   -    ,    - 



> ,   ?     ?


 -  
   -     



> ,          ,          ,    .


     ..
...



> zas77
>   .
>      ()        .      . ,  -         (.. ).          20       
>    ?


      - ?
  ,  (      )   ,  *    ......*
    ,       ,  -   .     -    .




> .


   206 -    .     -  - 000""



> ,  -         (.. ).


           .
 " "    -   ,   ,         (     )




> 20


   -  .
       ,   (   )   .
 .
 ,       

   -     .




> .2 . 4   66-.     95% . 
> ,   5%   "",                    ,   , ,    ,  20 (, ..   )  .


  ......

----------


## zas77

> ,  (      )   ,  *    ......*


 , .     (      )  ,   .     . 
     .



> -    .


 ,    ,  ,          **      (,      "   -  ")

   ,         .
**     ( , ).         . 
,         ,        66- ( ) ,   ,  ,      .

----------


## Kommandor

> , .     (      )  ,   .     . 
>      .


 


> 


  : ** 
 -    ,  .
            ,      -   (       )
  (    )            (    )
    .

----------


## EVM

,          ,        .             . 
,              ,        .    ,   ,      .    .      .        ""     .
           .                  ,    . 
,    ,      ( )   ,    ,    .

----------


## .

*EVM*,     


> 


      ?         ?     ,      .

----------


## zas77

!
*EVM*        . -,        ,   -      . 

 ,   ,      ,  .  
  ,   ,     ,  .

----------


## artem_spb

> 61  .


        ?   ,  ,  .




> ,   2133                  .
>   :   ...................


   ,    ( ,    ),   ,    . 48 ,  :



> ,      -    .

----------


## Kommandor

> *artem_spb* 
>    ,    ( ,    ),   ,    . 48 ,  :


     -

----------


## zas77

> -


  ,       "" ** ?

----------


## EVM

> *EVM*        . 
> 
>  ,   ,      ,  .  
>   ,   ,     ,  .


 -    ,        . ** .   ,  ,            . 
           ,        ,   .  ** . 

    " "   ,           ,   .        - .  ** .    ?   ?

   ,           .           .            .

 ,           .

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,     ,  .


  ... *zas77*,       .
 ,   ,           ...
300      ... no comment.

----------


## artem_spb

> -


 ,  .         . 48 ?

----------


## EVM

> *EVM*,      
> "    "


*..*                  ,     (  ,    ,   ).            .

  ,      ,           ( ,     -  ).

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ,    ,


     ?
    ?
  ?

----------


## .

,               ,     :Wink:  
 ,       ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


     ,       **  (            , ,   ).
 ,        ,    ,   .
... ,     ...          .  :Frown:  
 ...        .  :Frown:

----------


## EVM

> ,               ,     
>  ,       ?


     ?          ,      .
  " "       (     ),   -  .  ?       .           ,     .
 ""  " "   .

 ,      .           -    .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      ...


     .
        .
      , ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

> .
>       , ,   .


 ,   ,       .*EVM*,         ,  ,  -

----------


## Lisaya

*7272*, ,  .        ,    ,

----------


## 7272

,        .      ,    ,           ,     .     /      51,84%,       9,33%,              .


> ,


       ,      .
                    ,      ,  ""    ,  ,    .
    ,           ,    ,      .

----------


## igor!

!     :Smilie: 

   ,    ,    ,   , ..    .  ,  ,       ""   ,    ,           ,        ,       .      ,   .       ,             .            ( 70 %). 

  !  :Smilie: 

     ,   ...   ,        ?    ,   ?  ?       ?              . 

 .

----------


## zas77

> 1)    , 
> 2)    , 
> 3)   , 
> 4) ..    . 
> 5)  ,  , 
> 6)       ""   ,    , 
> 7)           , 
> 8)        ,       . 
> 9)      ,   . 
> ...


1)  . 
2  4)       ?
3  5)    2- ?
 .   ,           
7)        .
8) 
9)  
10)     
11)   ,        
12  13)    .        VI  .
14)  

,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> .   ,


,    . ,   ,    .        .       , ,   ,        .
  , ,  ,     .    .
  ,  ,     ,

----------


## Lisaya

,  
 141.    

1.          ,    .
2.        **     , **       .

----------


## Lisaya

141.    

   141

1.                (. 1).    . 2    ,    ,  .
2.      -    ; ,      . 61 - 65  .
      -     ,   -   ,     . 2 . 61  .
              .
3.  . 2                 ,        50%      .                       .

----------


## Lisaya

, , ,   .          -   ,       2/3       .  140    -       - .
        . . 57 - 60     . V  N 129-.
    . . 61 - 65  .
   :
1)     () ,        ,     ,     ,     ;
2)             ,      ,       (),  ,  ,        ;
3)   . 2 . 141  ,  ,      ,        50%          ;
4)   . 21.1  N 129-    .
                   .  ,     ,            .

.

 "-"

19.08.2009

----------


## igor!

!

,  -    ,       , ..        ,         ,        ,     , ..       .            .     ,    ,  .
   ,   ,              ,                      ?

..    ..

   ,           ,    ?      :Smilie: 

 , 
.

----------


## Lisaya

, -    .        ,   
      .

----------


## Lisaya

,              ,      - ,    ,   ,

----------


## zas77

.
 :yes: 
  ,  
**   :yes:

----------


## 7272

,     ,       ,          50%.

----------


## Lisaya

> .
> 
>   ,  
> **


.        ,?

----------


## igor!

> .
> 
>   , 
> 
> __________________
>     ,


     . 3 . 161  , __  _           ._                .

----------


## igor!

,          ,        :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> . 3 . 161  , __  _           ._                .


  .    ,       .
 161      .
        . ,     -           .
    (     )                     , ,      (  ).
   ,  ,     ,          . ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*, ,   ,        .    .           ,  51%  -  .   .

----------


## Lisaya

11  2009 . N 2324/09




          ..    ..,  ..         "514+"  06.02.2009            22.09.2008   N 57-9033/08-15         14.01.2009    .


:

   "  "-" ( - )             "514+"        ,   : . , .  , 13/31  . , 12/14,     ( N 10)   ( N 9)  ,     .
  22.09.2008       .
  28.10.2008         ,   .
       14.01.2009             .
              , ,             .
      ,       ,   ,   304     ,        .
 ,        N 12/14  .   .   24.03.2008   21.04.2008         "514+",    ,         -    "  "-".
  ,                       ,           ,             ,     155  162    .
            .
     299, 301, 304     ,     

:

          N 57-9033/08-15                22.09.2008         14.01.2009     .


..


..


..

----------


## Lisaya

,      . , ,    ""  " "  ?

----------


## zas77

> 


   ? * ""* ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

,  
   ,   ,  .
   ,

----------


## zas77

> ,


   ,    . 
   ,   .

----------


## buxovec

?

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## 7272

5%,       95%,  .      .

----------

